# Granby Ranch/SolVista



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sol Vista used to be called Silver Creek. It's a pretty tame place.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What she said...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah I was reading that it's a good family place and the mountains just didn't seem that big...


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

they have some fun mtn. biking dh stuff from what i hear. i used to drive by it here and there back in the day... looks more like a 'resort-estate' ski hill.


----------

